# Usar un control de xbox inalambrico pa controlar un robot



## sangreaztk (Feb 2, 2008)

Un cordial saludo para todos los foristas.
Soy estudiante de Mecatronica (UPIITA-IPN) y quiero participar en una competencia de robots que se llevara a cabo, tengo pensado controlar el robot con un control de xbox inalambrico (ya que este control tiene basicamente un conector usb) pero necesito saber como hacer esto, puedo usar un pic para poder interpretar el protocolo usb del control?, espero que alguien me ayude, Gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 3, 2008)

http://www.hackaday.com/category/xbox-hacks/

Mira por aqui.
Recuerda que debes burlar la conexion USB, es compleja, lo ideal es interceptar los datos en la union receptor/USB

La WII esta mas pirateada al ser un formato bluetool, revisa por hackaday.


----------



## sangreaztk (Feb 3, 2008)

Gracias "tiopepe123" por tu respuesta.
No intento usar la x-box para controlar el robot, sino solo usar el puro control inalambrico (que no es original, es un control generico adaptado para ser inalambrico), la pregunta es: como utilizo la señal de salida del control para poder accionar motores y demas dispositivos?
Ademas, en internet cheke que el dual-shock es parecido al protocolo paralelo, entonces que sera mejor utilizar: un control de x-box o el de PlayS?


----------

